# gros dilemme



## bogus (25 Mai 2002)

j ai l'intention d'acquérir mon premier  portable:un mac(enfin!)
étant étudiant j'ai du longuement économiser mais maintenant que le temps de l'achat est arrivé je ne sais quoi choisir:
un ibook 12.1 pouces (léger petit et fonctionnel)
ou alors le modèle 14 pouces(gd écran et 30 go mais plus lourd et pas tres estetiques)
ou encore prendre un tibook 550 ou 667 ancienne "generation"
l'inconvenient du tibook est qu'il est quand meme fragile et qu'il attire beaucoup plus la jalousie et les désires.
mais c'est vrai que l'ecran 15 pouce me fais rever

help me please


----------



## bibi78 (25 Mai 2002)

Si tu trouves un 667 ou même un 550 dans tes prix, il ny a pas photo avec libook, en tout cas au niveau des performances de la machine.


----------



## minime (25 Mai 2002)

Les prix des modèles que tu cites vont du simple au double:
iBook 600 neuf 1 600,00 / Titanium 667 occas ± 3 000,00

Là où ça se complique:
iBook 700 14" neuf ou Titanium 550 occas ± 2 500,00

Qu'est ce qui est le plus important pour toi ?
Solidité, portabilité -&gt; iBook 12"
Puissance, grand écran -&gt; Titanium

Tu vas utiliser quels logiciels ? Plutôt OS 9 ou X ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Mai 2002)

Pour info, j'ai acheté mon Ti 400 il y a un mois à 1700 euros.
Comme toi je suis étudiant, j'avais pas mal économisé en vue d'un iBook.
Quand je suis tombé sur cette occasion, je n'ai pas hésité.
Niveau puissance, je suis un peu déçu.
Par contre, l'écran


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

Si l'encodage mp3 ou vidéo n'est pas une priorité, ce n'est pas la peine de se ruiner quand on est étudiant. Si tu achête ton iBook G3/600 ou 700 à la FNAC tu peux en plus avoir la réduction adhérent, ce qui abaisse un peu le prix.
Tu pourras te faire vraiment plaisir le jour où tu auras un emploi et acheter le haut de gamme des PowerBook si tu es passionné par ces machines


----------



## bogus (26 Mai 2002)

le probleme vient justement du conflit entre le 550 et le 14 pouces 700MHz
meme carte video meme gamme de prix...
mon utilisation sera surtout mp3 internet et un peux de jeux aussi
sans oublier traitement de texte et un peu de programation
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## bogus (26 Mai 2002)

c'est justemment ce que je vais peut etre faire
merci pour vos réponses
autre question:
la carte video des nouveaux ibook et la meme que celles de l'ancienne gamme des tibooks(16 Mo)
j'aurais aimer avoir votre avis sur les jeux avec cette carte (unreal,starcraft,...)
merci


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2002)

C'est la première carte vidéo pour portable qui est taillée pour les jeux 3D. Unreal Tournament et Quake III sont tout à fait jouables ...


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Mai 2002)

'

Je m'énerve pas, j'explique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Jean lefort2 (1 Juin 2002)

Moi aussi je suis étudiant et je me suis payé il y a maintenant 7 mois un TI 550 et un IPOD et je ne regrette mais alors pas du tout.

J'ai essayé un IBOOK pendant deux jours et j'ai été déçus de l'écran bien trop petit si tu es sur Internet.

De plus le gros pb des IBOOK c'est le processeur, des G3, ils sont vraiment en fin fin de vie, l'ALtivec est de plus en plus utilisé et n'est présent que sur les G4.

Alors moi je prendrais un G4 550 ou 667, on en trouve encore à la Fnac à un prix assez intéressant.

Bon choix


----------



## steph_a_paris (1 Juin 2002)

Moi au départ j'avais prévu de m'acheter un Ti Et puis en voyant l'iBook 12'' j'ai changé d'avis. Pour moi le premier critère d'un portable c'est d'etre........portable. C'est à dire de pouvoir le glisser dans n'importe quel sac sans craindre la casse.

Le Ti est plus beau, plus racé et je suis très sensible à l'esthétique comme je crois beaucoup de possesseurs de mac, mais l'iBook 12'' est de la taille d'un cahier en un peu plus épais ! Pour moi ça change tout.

En plus esthétiquement, l'iPod se coordonne si bien avec le petit iBook.

Le Ti est classe, l'iBook 12'' est super mignon......Chacun son style.

L'écran du Ti est superbe mais je le sentais trop fragile.

OK MacOSX est un peu moins performant mais c'est très supportable. Meme pour du montage vidéo amateur. Et puis de toute façon, gràce à la stabilité d'UNIX, il parvient toujours à finir sans plantage. 

Le seul point qui aurait pu me faire changer d'avis, c'est que d'après ce que j'ai lu, iDVD fonctionne seulement sous G4. Mais comme seul le graveur superdrive est géré par iDVD, le problème est le meme : lorsque je voudrais investir dans un graveur externe firewire, il me faudra utiliser un autre logiciel que iDVD de toute façon.

En revanche je suis allé voir l'iBook 14'' et là aucune hésitation. Pour moi il a perdu tout l'intéret et le charme du petit iBook. Trop lourd, trop d'espace inutile autour du clavier. Donc là je préfère un Ti.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

Par contre avec une carte graphique n'ayant que 16 Mo de ram, tu ne pourra pas profiter de Quartz Extreme dont sera équipé la version X.2 de mac Os ...


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zaqs7:
*Par contre avec une carte graphique n'ayant que 16 Mo de ram, tu ne pourra pas profiter de Quartz Extreme dont sera équipé la version X.2 de mac Os ...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est FAAAAAUUUUUX ! Relis les articles et discussions là dessus, j'ai la flemme de remettre les liens, c'est fatigant... Les 32 Mo sont RECOMMANDES, pas obligatoires, le minimium c'et Radeon et AGPx2 donc ça marche avec la carte du nouvel iBook (c'est pas OPTIMUM, c'est tout).

'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

T'énerve pôôo, c'est ce que je voulais dire par là ... il ne pourra pas en profiter pleinement ...


----------



## decoris (4 Juin 2002)

moi j'ai un ibook 500 et j'en suis super satisfait à part le niveau de performance que je trouve très médiocre.
le 600 est 20% plus rapide que le 500, et le 700 est 30% plus rapide que le 600...

un ibook 700 est plus performant qu'un powerbook 550 dans tout ce qui n'est pas optimisé. légèrement inversé dans l'autre cas.

mais je connais pas bcp de jeux optimisé altivec


----------



## Jean lefort2 (4 Juin 2002)

je trouve qu'aujourd'hui il est mieux d'acheter un G4 plutôt qu'un G3, le G3 est vraiment en fin de carrière et OS X tourne bien mieux sur G4, alors à vous de voir mais aujourd'hui je ne changerais pas mon TI contre rien au monde à part peut être un TI 800 et encore pour quoi faire, mon 550 me suffit largement.

IL faut vraiment bien réfléchir.


----------



## florentdesvosges (4 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*
un ibook 700 est plus performant qu'un powerbook 550 dans tout ce qui n'est pas optimisé. légèrement inversé dans l'autre cas.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne suis pas convaincu !
Os X ne tournerait donc pas mieux sur un G4 ??? Faut vite le dire ...


----------



## rwan (4 Juin 2002)

prend un Ti méme d'occas, car tu le garderas + longtemps, il seras moins vite obsolete que l'ibook et son G3 qui qui en a plus pour longtemps a vivre... tout du moins sur les presentoirs de l'applestore


----------

